# New with M&P ??



## beebiz (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello all,

I have not made any soap as of yet.  After reading a tremendous amount of information on the internet, I don't think I am interested in any method other than the M&P method.  So, I have a few questions.

From what I have read, you don't want to add a bunch of different "stuff" to the MP soap bases.  But, can two or more different MP bases be safely and successfully mixed?  For example, if one were wanting to make a MP soap that had honey, oatmeal, and hemp, is it okay to take a pound of honey MP base, a pound of oatmeal MP base, and a pound of hemp MP base, melt them together, add color and fragrance to create a 3 lb. block of honey-oatmeal-hemp soap?

Also, my wife and I live in a rural part of northern west TN.  We are both disabled and need some additional income.  We are neither able to work at public jobs.  So, I have been racking my brain trying to figure out something that would have a low physical impact on us; yet allow us to earn a few extra dollars each month.  In your personal opinions, would you think that trying to sell MP soaps in a small rural area would be a reasonable way to earn a few extra dollars each month??  I know none of you have chrystal balls (or at least I don't think you do!).  But, I'd like your input!  And, be honest... I can take it!!   :wink: 

Sorry if these sound like dumb questions.  But, I am trying to learn!!

Thanks in advance for your input!!

Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

I mix three different bases. I mix a low sweat base, a shea butter base and a shaving base together. Each base alone brings a quality to the soap that is enhanced by the other, I feel. If I want to make a hemp melt and pour, I mix a hemp base with a shaving base. You can get some really good, natural bases at http://peakcandle.com/. Their fragrance oils are really great too.

Making soap, any kind, and selling it can be really hard. You do have to put a lot of time (and money) into it. Even with MP, you have to look at buying the base, the molds, the dyes, the FOs, the packaging, the labels...etc. You can be SO creative with MP that it is hard to just settle with a "simple" bar of MP.

I once had a web site where I sold MP. I could actually make over 600,000 different combinations with the scents, shapes & colors I had. I switched to CP, because for me, it was actually cheaper. However, I am VERY addicted to making "pretty" things and there are SOOOO many things out there that make MP pretty. It's a little harder with CP because you worry more about MAKING the base. It's beautiful in a different way.

Have you thought about buying already made "logs" of either MP or CP and simply cutting and packaging them with your own labels?

I tend to type a lot...haha... I hope this info was useful!


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey Lane,

Thanks for the information and the link.  I figured that mixing multiple MP bases would be alright; but just wanted to be sure.

As for buying already made logs of MP or CP bases, cutting them and packaging them under my own label, I had not thought of that.  But, I like the idea of adding my own colors and fragrances.  It would also allow me to mix the bases to come up with my own custom (more or less) soap!

As for the molds, I have some power tools and some lumber.  I figured I could make my own "log" molds.  I also got an idea for a mold from about.com.  It is in an article by David Fisher.  In the article, he explains how to use a 12" long section of 3" PVC pipe as a mold to make loofah soap.  Once the soap hardens, he uses vegetable cans to push the soap out of the pipe.  Then, he simply slices the soap into 1" thick slices.

I definitely don't want to sink a bundle of money into this!  That's why I had thought I would start out by buy trying about 3 MP bases from Candlewic ($1.87/lb. in 5 lb. blocks), a color for each, and a fragrance for each.  With me making my own molds, the initial cost won't be that much.  And, I know that 15 lbs. of base won't make a big bunch of soap.  But, it will make enough for my wife and I to try it out (we have lots of trouble with dry skin); and have a pretty fair amount left over to make some small sample bars to hand out.  With the "freebies" I figured I would include some info, my name, and phone number for the potential customer's future referrance.

I don't know if this kind of "advertising" will do any good or not.  But, it was what I thought I'd try.  A couple of places I thought I'd pass a few freebies were local doctor offices, dentist offices, vet. offices, hair salons, and a few other places that my wife and I have come up with.  What do you all think???

Again, I thank you for your input!!

Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

You can get free business cards at http://www.vistaprint.com/. Including a card with your soaps really helps! I literally leave a small bar of soap shrink wrapped with a card inside in EVERY bath room...and on EVERY table (with my tip) when I go out to eat. You can get shrink wrap at http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com for pretty cheap. 

I LOVE David Fisher's articles on about.com! That's actually where I gathered most of my information about soap making. Have you read anything on Kathy Millers site? http://www.millersoap.com/ Some call it the "Soap Bible" I have only looked it over...I don't know that it has much information on MP, but it is a good read.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 27, 2008)

Lane.  How often do you get a sale from leaving soaps and your card for a tip or in wash rooms?


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

PhillipJ said:
			
		

> Lane.  How often do you get a sale from leaving soaps and your card for a tip or in wash rooms?


 When I leave a tip, I just fold like two dollars and use the soap as a paper weight. I have a little card that simply says "Thank you for the great service, now how about you treat yourself?" With my soaps I leave in wash rooms, I just have a little label that says "This soap is just for you...yup...you. Let's call it your lucky day". 
They both have my web addy on it (and of course the ingredients to the soap). I never leave something lying around with my # or address on it.

I probably leave about 3 around a week in various places. So...about 10-15 a month. Generally I will have about 5 to 7 people e-mail me saying they love the soaps they "found" and are excited to place an order... 

Sorry...that was a reallllly long answer to a pretty simply question!


----------



## PhillipJ (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you Lane.  That was a good answer.  I was kinda thinking of leaving some at certain places.  But that will be some time off, as I need more experience yet before I start tinking about selling.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

beebiz, as for your question about can you make a side income off soap... I know hundreds of soapers * realistically* they just make enough to keep themselves in supplies for the most part. I am going to put a poll up & see just how much does everyone make a month on soap & *hope* everyone is honest. It will be good to know.


----------



## mirandazoo (Jan 27, 2008)

I have had three spinal fusions so getting around after work causes me alot of problems. I have found though that making the soap, I made CP soaps is not all that difficult to me. I make mine on the weekends, and have a handy hubby who makes me my molds.  

It does cost some to get your supplies. The members here have been so helpful with sugestions and links to places they use for supplies. Makes your plans, set things up and set up some relationships with local stores and go from there. 

Good luck to you. Soap making is addictive. And relaxing to me. Plus my house smells just terrific!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

I posted the poll, check it out here:
http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2702


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Lane, thank you so much for the tips and links!!  I love the idea of leaving the small bars of soap in restrooms and on the table with the tip.  When you do this, what size bars do you leave... 2 oz.... 1 oz.... or what?

I have just spent about 2 hours checking out Kathy Miller's site.  And, I didn't even scratch the surface!!  To say that she has a plethora of information would be a *gross* understatement!!  Unfortunately, I have yet to find any MP information.  But, there is still a great deal of information that I may find useful.  And, if I ever decide to try CP soap, I'm sure I'll wear her site out!!!   

Tabitha, thank you for putting up the poll.  I've already checked it out.  And, I will be *quite* interested to see the results!

Mirandazoo, I can identify!!  I have had one ruptured disk removed from my back.  I have two more that are herniated.  I have advanced Degenerative Joint Disease (DJD) in my back from Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA).  I have RA in virtually every joint in my body; causing damp winter days and nights to make mobility a wonderful experience in torture!  I've had 2 heart attacks; six bypasses done.  And, I am an insulin dependent diabetic with several complications from the diabetes!  Other than what I've stated, I'm in pretty good shape for a 48 year old man!!     And, I won't *even* go into my wife's health problems!!  

But, I *AIN'T* dead yet!!  So, I was hoping that making and selling homemade, hand poured soap would be something that I would enjoy *and* be able to make a little extra money with.  Even an extra $100 per month would help out a bunch!!

I'm glad I found this site!!  From what I've seen and read so far, you all seem to be a bunch of kind, warmhearted, willing to help folks!!  God bless ya!! :wink: 

Robert


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to our forum, I only do M&P, I have a few tricks up my sleeve if you would like to talk.  I have been doing this for less than a year but I can't stand going a day without doing it.


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> beebiz, as for your question about can you make a side income off soap... I know hundreds of soapers * realistically* they just make enough to keep themselves in supplies for the most part.


Agrees with Tab. I have been making and selling for a little over three yrs now. I don't profit. I put everything back into my business. My son, myself and my brother have really bad sensitivities to synthetics and chemicals, tho mine has gotten a lot better with age...Anything I sell just pads the cost for supplies I need to buy anyway. I put about 6 to 10 hours a day networking and building my website, if you added everything up, I make about $2.00 an hour. I don't mean to discourage!!! I just run my business from a different angle. Plus, any profit that isn't spent on supplies, I donate. I'm truly passionate about this craft and make atleast a pound of soap every weekend to donate every month.



			
				beebiz said:
			
		

> Lane, thank you so much for the tips and links!!  I love the idea of leaving the small bars of soap in restrooms and on the table with the tip.  When you do this, what size bars do you leave... 2 oz.... 1 oz.... or what?



I make 5-5.5 oz bars and then I cut a few from each batch into thirds. So they are each a bit under 2 oz. My daughter is in school, so when ever there is a class party, we make MP together to give instead of candy. This is another way I get my product out there. 




			
				beebiz said:
			
		

> From what I've seen and read so far, you all seem to be a bunch of kind, warmhearted, willing to help folks!!  God bless ya!! :wink:
> 
> Robert


 Everyone here is great! I was hooked from the first day I found this forum!!


----------



## mirandazoo (Jan 27, 2008)

Even with the health issues we all have, I find it so comforting and I can 'zone out' when I'm creating something new. Have a bad back and only 39! Even with putting the money back into your soap making supplies, I think you'd come out with a little bit extra. Then a nice dinner and a movie (I'm usually on the floor - more comfortable than a chair by the evening), it'll be a day to remember. I even framed my first dollar. I know, I'm nuts. 

Guess that's part of being redhead.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been selling soap for 7 years now & *finally* am making a profit. Not a huge profit, but enough... 

The miller site does not address M&P. I will be back in a sec w/ a couple M&P sites.


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand quite well what you are saying.  I don't know how many days per week/month you are referring to.  But, I do know that $2 per hour is only fifteen cents pre hour more than I made at my first job bagging groceries!!  And, that was back in 1976!!  By today's standards, that's not much.  

But, there are a few things you must understand.  First, I'm not looking to get rich overnight... or in any other amount of time!  Second, I'm not looking to soap to support my wife and I.  Third, since I am disabled and don't work at a public job, I have lots and lots of time on my hands.... time for which I am being paid nothing (I paid for my disability checks when I worked at public jobs)!!  Finally, if I could sell enough soap to pay for my supplies, pay for the soap that my wife and I will use, and have $80 to $100 per month left over, that would be *wonderful*!!!

I know folks who will go out on a Friday or Saturday night and blow $80 to $100 and have nothing more than a few memories to show for it.  To them, $80 to $100 extra per month is no big deal... about like a couple of extra sodas would be to me.  But, my wife and I have had to learn to squeeze a dollar until George screams!!  For us, that little bit of extra money each month would mean a lot.  If nothing else, it might mean that we could occasionally go out to eat, occasionally go to a movie, occasionally have a couple of steaks to grill for dinner, I could occasionally get my wife some nice flowers or a nice "just because I love you" gift, a couple of times in the summer we could take our grandkids camping in our pop-up camper, and so on.

So, I guess that I'm like you in that my soap making will be done from a different angle.  As far as I am concerned, the $$ per hour won't mean a thing to me.  Because those hours would have been spent watching TV, reading on the internet, or in some other non-$$ productive manner anyway!

I still thank you for the reality check!



			
				mirandazoo said:
			
		

> Even with the health issues we all have, I find it so comforting and I can 'zone out' when I'm creating something new. Have a bad back and only 39! Even with putting the money back into your soap making supplies, I think you'd come out with a little bit extra. Then a nice dinner and a movie (I'm usually on the floor - more comfortable than a chair by the evening), it'll be a day to remember. I even framed my first dollar. I know, I'm nuts.



That is just what I am hoping for!  I'd be tickled pink to make enough extra so that my wife and I could get out of the house for a little while and do something we would enjoy!!



			
				mirandazoo said:
			
		

> Guess that's part of being redhead.



Having known several redheads (including my mother) in my life... I have *NO* doubt!!!   

Robert


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I have been selling soap for 7 years now & *finally* am making a profit. Not a huge profit, I made enough during the summer months to buy the kids school clothes & I made enough in the fall for 3 day 2 night stay down at the Texas coast line for my family of 4, so I am just thrilled!
> 
> The miller site does not address M&P. I will be back in a sec w/ a couple M&P sites.



Thanks for taking the time to do that Tabitha!  If I could make extra money like that... my wife and I would feel like we had hit the lottery!!

Robert


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a good tutorial by David Fisher.

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapmakingbasics/ss/basicmeltpour.htm


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.teachsoap.com/mp.html

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/reprint/meltandpoursoapmaking.asp


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Tabitha!  I've read the one on about.com.  David Fisher has got a world of good information about soap making.

I couldn't get the second link to work.  After searching around on the site, I found this: http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/libra ... making.asp

Is that the one that you wanted me to see??

Thanks again for your information!

Robert


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

It was 2 address, I mushed em' together. They should both work now.

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/recipe/recipes.asp?category=11. -recipes

I was not trying to discourage you about making money soapmaking, I have just seem way too many people get upset thinking they could make  good money very quickly making soap. I have seen good people get disappointed & just wanted you to know what was realistic. With that being said heck, you may do very well if you have an idea that is unique or unusual or happen to find the right sales niche' for your items. I will tell you that the first thing you need to do (in my opinion) is to brand yourself. Choose a catchy name & a logo & a theme, just make sure your theme is broad enough that it does not leave out a large chunk of your target market place.


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I will tell you that the first thing you need to do (in my opinion) is to brand yourself. Choose a catchy name & a logo & a theme, just make sure your theme is broad enough that it does not leave out a large chunk of your target market place.



YES! Branding is very important to a business! I use a common theme with everything I make.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 27, 2008)

I think the second most important things is too keep on track. If you but 10 new scents each month but only like 2 so you get stuck  w/ 8 you can't or won't sell it cuts into your profits.

I think the reason I am just now becoming successful is because I no longer impulse buy. I do not have to try every recipe I see & have every scent (just most :wink: ) or every shape mold & every shape bottle & jar in 1/2 dozen different sizes. That was all such a waste, not a waste, I learned A LOT but all my profit went twords impulse buys. bath cookeis, bubble bars, bath bombs, bath salt, foot soak, hand soak, cuticle cream, diaper cream, tatoo cream, bath oil, massage oil, massage bars, massage gel, massage candy, bath candy, tub truffles,  perfuem, mists, room refreshers, ironing water, dryer sheets, sacahets, drawer liners uuuuuuuuuuuuuurg. I could go on forever. You can see how trying everything would be a an endless highway of spend money...


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks again for the input.

Tabitha, I know that neither you or Lane are trying to discourage me.  You are simply trying to make sure that I have my feet grounded rather than having my head in the clouds!!  Many times people decide to go into business for themselves thinking it is the answer to all their financial problems... it will make them rich beyond their wildest imaginations.  But, more often than not they soon find out that they have underestimated their cost of startup, supplies, the amount of work required, and so on.  Their new financial best friend quickly becomes an albatross!!  And, they give up!!

Over the years, despiration and inexperience has caused me to fall prey to some of the "get rich quick" scams.  In a way, I'm glad it happened.  Those sometimes expensive lessons have taught me to realize that unless you win the lottery or have a very wealthy aunt/uncle who thinks you are the greatest thing since slice bread and they have one foot in the grave and the other on a banana peel, your chances of getting rich overnight are virtually non-existent!!!

Because of this, even if you told me that I could make a bundle of $$ in a short period of time, I would be skeptical... at best!!

When I asked the initial question, I guess I should have used a bit more clarification.  I guess a better question would have been whether or not it would be reasonable to expect to profit somwhere between $80 and $100 per month by selling MP soap locally.  Even then, I'm sure there are far too many vairables that would need to be filled in for someone to give a fair and accurate opinion.

I just want you all to know how much I appreciate your input!!  You have helped me to make my decision.  Bar something happening, I am going to try some MP soap.  If all else fails, my wife and I will have the benefit of some good, quality, homemade, hand poured soap!  That's an extra that we certainly couldn't afford if we were having to pay retail prices for it!  And, it will give me something to do with my time besides being a recliner potato!!!!  

Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 27, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> tattoo cream


 Inquiring minds want to know of your experiences developing a tattoo cream  :wink: 



			
				beebiz said:
			
		

> I guess a better question would have been whether or not it would be reasonable to expect to profit somwhere between $80 and $100 per month by selling MP soap locally.  Even then, I'm sure there are far too many vairables that would need to be filled in for someone to give a fair and accurate opinion.


 If you are very careful about where you place your money, YES, I think a $80 to $100 profit a month is possible!! With MP for example, research fragrances, best selling mold types, most attractive colors, best additives.  Ask around as too what sells best for others and what works really great. Everyone here is more than happy to share their experiences with you. This isn't a forum where everyone is afraid to share information. Your success in the "craft world" only makes us happier. (I know that was a very general thing to say, but really, everyone here is very supportive!)


----------



## perfectsoap (Jan 27, 2008)

Tabitha,
I too fall into the impulse buying! I see someone raving over a scent and I go get it, lol!

Beebiz-
I have put hundreds of dollars into this and I am about two months in ha ha ha! I am working with CP, M&P and lip Balm 

I am trying everything and working on narrowing it down to a couple of products I really enjoy, but man oh man it is hard to not get excited and try something new that someone talks about!!!
Thank goodness this is an enjoyable hobby for me! If I were in it to make money I would be in deep doo doo! 
Not that I don't want to make money, at least enough to keep me soaping! 
I am going on some great advice I got on this board to not jump into selling! Smart advice!
Make sure you have all your bases covered! 
Good luck to you, it is fun and addicting!
Jeff


----------



## beebiz (Jan 27, 2008)

Tabitha and Perfectsoap, after seeing thousands of pretty molds, hundreds of fragrances, and many, many other things I'd like to have, I can see where one could quickly spend thousands upon thousands of dollars in this hobby.  And, I do mean *quick*!!!  Fortunately (or unfortunately??), my pocket book won't allow me to go that route!  I really thought I'd just start out with about 2 or 3 MP bases, fragrances for each, and colors for each.  I still intend to make my own log mold and have an idea on cutting the soap (using piano wire or guitar wire).  I won't get rich, but it will keep me focased!!  

Lane, I'm glad to hear that you think I have a reasonable financial aspiration!  I guess the next thing for me to do is to post a question about favorite fragrances, additives and such, huh??

I know it sounds redundant, but I do thank all of you for your input and advice!!

Robert


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I think the second most important things is too keep on track. If you but 10 new scents each month but only like 2 so you get stuck  w/ 8 you can't or won't sell it cuts into your profits.
> 
> I think the reason I am just now becoming successful is because I no longer impulse buy. I do not have to try every recipe I see & have every scent (just most :wink: ) or every shape mold & every shape bottle & jar in 1/2 dozen different sizes. That was all such a waste, not a waste, I learned A LOT but all my profit went twords impulse buys. bath cookeis, bubble bars, bath bombs, bath salt, foot soak, hand soak, cuticle cream, diaper cream, tatoo cream, bath oil, massage oil, massage bars, massage gel, massage candy, bath candy, tub truffles,  perfuem, mists, room refreshers, ironing water, dryer sheets, sacahets, drawer liners uuuuuuuuuuuuuurg. I could go on forever. You can see how trying everything would be a an endless highway of spend money...



Tab I wish you would've told me this four years ago! LOL I've just come to realize that I impulse buy a lot and that needs to stop. Any monies I've made while on my candle/soaping venture has all been spent on more candles and soaps! LOL Needless to say I've begun changing how I spend my money in terms of what sells best and what I need to stop spending money on. I'm still deciding on what scents I will keep on hand an the ones I'd like to try I will only order samples and make a limited edition. I've also decided to stop trying to add too many things to my line so I'm going to think real hard about keeping just a few items and stop spending all the money I make.


----------



## mirandazoo (Jan 28, 2008)

Tabitha and Lane - well said. That is exactly why I haven't jumped in with both feet into full fledged business. Just dabbling now. I too know I'm an impluse buyer, so I've made tracking sheets for myself on where to get supplies, which is the least expensive route.

Your advice is invaluable to us and I think I'm speaking for everyone here, we thank you so much. ALL of you. Hey - if I can make enough to cover my supplies, that's a winner for me. Anything extra - lets just say my furry four leggers will extra Chewlotta's.

Christine


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2008)

Lane, I never perfected a tatoo cream... lost intrest...


----------



## Lane (Jan 28, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lane, I never perfected a tatoo cream... lost intrest...


 I have been working on one for about six months...Very difficult product to produce...It's never something I'd sell, as there are WAY to many risks( only a self-use product)...If it is used to help heal the tattoo, it is being used on an open wound...ekk...not a time you want a bad reaction for a customer...If you wouldn't mind, I'd love if you could PM me your notes...

Sorry about the thread hijack! Haha...Back to business.


----------



## DarCreates (Jan 29, 2008)

I've learned so much just reading through this thread that everyone has contributed to!  

Tabitha, thanks for sharing the poll.

Lane, loved your ideas on leaving samples.

Dragonfly, I'd love to hear your M&P tips some day.    

So far, I'm only experimenting w/M&P, and enjoying it (maybe a little too much, lol!  And yep, it's been getting expensive...)

I have a question about themes, but I'll post it in a separate post!


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

DarCreates said:
			
		

> Lane, loved your ideas on leaving samples.


 Thank you!  I replied to your newly posted thread.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 29, 2008)

I am gonna need the tattoo cream, cuz I got branded and it HURT!!!!

Ok little comic relief there!!!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I am gonna need the tattoo cream, cuz I got branded and it HURT!!!!
> 
> Ok little comic relief there!!!!


 That IS what you do bestest, isn't it? To go waaaay off track...does anyone here in the forum have any tattoos and brands? Someone go post in the general forum so we can see pictures!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 29, 2008)

> If it is used to help heal the tattoo, it is being used on an open wound


This is why I dropped the project & I really didn't save any info, it was scribbbles in a notepad & stuff floating around in my head at best.

I have 3 tats, what are they of?.... Mistakes-LOL!


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I have 3 tats, what are they of?.... Mistakes-LOL!


 I have about 92 hours worth.    I should own stock in Shea butter because that's all I ever used for them...


----------

